# Looking for old crew of M/S Leeward Islands anda M/S Winward Islands



## Oceankompaniet (Aug 12, 2019)

Hello. 
I'm starting to writing a book about the history of Spanish Navy Ship " Contramaestre Casado"
It is ex Leeward Islands, ex Bajamar, ex Bonzo, ex Fortuna Referencia, ex Thanassis K .
IMO 5205473.

I' m also looking for information of his twin which was sunk un 1978 in Argelia "Natalie D" Ex Windward islands, ex Banaderos, ex Bambi, ex Mardina refeer, ex Hamdan. 
IMO 5391959

I want to learn about who was the daily routine of the vessel, routers, cargo and other information. 



Kind Regards.


----------



## jonesboat (Aug 30, 2009)

Hi. Not much help unfortunately, but remember both Leeward (2507grt) & Windward (2510grt) Islands being regulars into Preston from the West Indies with Bananas, and general cargo outward in the 1950's.
All the very best with your book.


----------



## Oceankompaniet (Aug 12, 2019)

jonesboat said:


> Hi. Not much help unfortunately, but remember both Leeward (2507grt) & Windward (2510grt) Islands being regulars into Preston from the West Indies with Bananas, and general cargo outward in the 1950's.
> All the very best with your book.


Thank you jonesboat.

I believe that the general cargo of both ships was ,in their begining ;fruit. As far as I Know both ships have refrigerated cargo holds.

In vessel´s data sheet explain that both vessel were strengthened for navigation in ice so I have the idea that the original target of the owners were transport fruit from South America to North Europe.

Kind Regads


----------



## Oceankompaniet (Aug 12, 2019)

I `ve Attachaded to photos of the current situation of" Leeward Islands"
and two links about the vessel

http://www.armada.mde.es/ArmadaPort...superficie/prefLang-es/10buques-de-transporte

https://www.puentedemando.com/la-dilatada-existencia-del-buque-contramaestre-casado/


----------

